# Acne cyst?



## reginaalear (Apr 27, 2007)

I have this very large red knot beside my nose. It feels like a knot under my skin, I normally never get acne. Could this be some kind of a acne cyst or something? What would you all suggest to use on this place? I can't believe it! Please Help!!


----------



## Ashlee (Apr 27, 2007)

I am not too sure what that could be? Does it hurt? I was thinking to maybe rub some polysporin on it, i find polysporin helps with alot of things. Do not pick at it , and i would definitly go see your doc he will probably have a better idea than anyone. Good luck!!!!


----------



## reginaalear (Apr 27, 2007)

Yes it hurts when I touch it. I have been putting a Mary Kay acne treatment on it, but it doesn't appear to be helping any. My skin has is red over the spot. Almost like acne that never came to the surface...if that makes sense.


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 28, 2007)

I get cystic acne, the best thing I have found is Mario Badescu's buffering lotion, just keep reapplying it over &amp; over every few hours &amp; in a day or two it will finally form a head &amp; be drainable &amp; then the pain will go away once it's drained.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 28, 2007)

In my opinion, if it is cystic, there is nothing you can do for it.

Over the counter creams and acne lotion do not affect cystic acne.

It will go away a few days on its on. Don't put anything on it and don't pick at it.

If you find that you are getting more cystic acne, visit your doctor.

Only prescription medication can heal cystic acne and help prevent further breakouts.


----------



## Jesskaa (Apr 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *cyw1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif In my opinion, if it is cystic, there is nothing you can do for it.Over the counter creams and acne lotion do not affect cystic acne.

It will go away a few days on its on. Don't put anything on it and don't pick at it.

If you find that you are getting more cystic acne, visit your doctor.

Only prescription medication can heal acne and help prevent further breakouts.

My opinion is the exact same as hers.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *cyw1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif In my opinion, if it is cystic, there is nothing you can do for it.Over the counter creams and acne lotion do not affect cystic acne.

It will go away a few days on its on. Don't put anything on it and don't pick at it.

If you find that you are getting more cystic acne, visit your doctor.

Only prescription medication can heal cystic acne and help prevent further breakouts.

ditto


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 28, 2007)

the mario badescu buffering lotion is designed specifically for cystic acne, so saying that there's nothing you can do for it is not true...........


----------



## Aprill (Apr 28, 2007)

I dunno, I have cystic acne and it takes presciption medications only to heal it. And per Mario Badescu's website, that product that you recommend only expedites the helaing process. It will not fully cure it. But IMHO Regina, go to a dermatologist, he will tell you the same thing.


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 28, 2007)

hmmm that makes me wonder i have alot of pimples that never surface i wonder if i have the same thing?? i never knew there was a difference? ya id say go to a dermatologist. cuz if your talking abou tthe same thing that ive had on my face nothing witth make it surface. ive tried at all. its just goes away on its own. and if you try and make it come to a head then youll end up with a gnarly scar. then its another 2 weeks of getting rid of that!! good luck!!


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 28, 2007)

the buffering lotion gets rid of mine completely &amp; does it much faster than anything else, whether prescription or not.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 28, 2007)

If over the counter products heal acne, then it is not cystic acne.

There are different types of acne. Different types of acne respond to different products. And only a dermatologist can determine what type of acne one has.

I have been going to dermatologists since I was 12-13. I'm 43 now.

I have been assessed by three different dermatologists that I have cystic acne.

I have experimented with over the counter products and nothing works.

My current dermatologist backs up my opinion that only prescription medication can actually help cystic acne and in fact prevent cystic acne.

Accutane is the most effective.

But antibiotics, both internal and topical can help somewhat.

And I use a topical prescription medication called Neo Medrol - it does not prevent me from getting a cystic acne, but it does seem to help the heal process.

And I have heard there are other topical prescription medications that can be somewhat effective as well.

I don't have a lot of money and I assume that other MUTers don't either.

I would hate to hear that someone with cystic acne would waste a penny on over the counter products when it will not be effective for them.

MUT is not only about promoting products but it is also about helping others so that they don't waste money and they don't have to learn the hard way to have healthier skin.


----------



## psyche7 (Apr 28, 2007)

i get cystic pimples nearing my period and i always get so frustrated with it that i will squeeze it trying to pop it and end up being unsuccessful and a gnarly scar.

any idea why we get such pimples in the first place? is it due to clog pores or some biological process?


----------



## Aprill (Apr 28, 2007)

The skin's oil glands become hypersensitive to the cascade of hormones, and react by overproducing sebumâ€”so much, in fact, that the oil gland itself becomes engorged, swollen, and hardened with the excess. Unable to push the extra oil into the lining of the hair follicle (which leads to the surface of the skin via pores), the gland bursts underneath the skin. This causes acute inflammation and irritation, and leads to the redness and soreness of cystic acne. Because these lesions start so deep in the skin, scarring is an all-too-common side effect.

Cystic Acne


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 29, 2007)

I was diagnosed with cystic acne by my dermatologist. And yes the mario badescu buffering lotion is made specifically for cystic acne. It does not prevent or stop cystic acne, but it does speed up the healing process of it.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 29, 2007)

One ounce for $17 american? There are prescription medications that have gone through clinical trials to demonstrate they are both effective and healthy.

And they cost a hell of a lot less.

In fact, I don't pay anything because my provincial plan covers most meds.


----------



## katrosier (Apr 29, 2007)

I have to say I agree with Carolyn . If you have cystic acne SEE YOUR DERMATOLOGIST! Don't attempt taking care of it yourself , it will most likely back fire. If you don't believe me , I'll send you a pic of all the pitted scars on my face from cystic acne that my mom ( who is a doctor) decided to "treat" at home. As a doctor she's probably more knowledgable about such things than most yet my acnes still scarred horribly. Don't take the risk , you've only got one skin for life.


----------



## chameleonmary (Apr 30, 2007)

I suffer cystic acne, whilst I never get pimples, I often get a hard lump which cannot be popped and takes months to heal... and it scars terribly.

If it is a one-off occurrence, an antibiotic might help, otherwise maybe a low dose course of Roaccutane. i adore Roaccutane, I am totally clear and my skin (except the lips) is so smooth...

And as for over the counter or topical solutions, I would not advise it, simply use a gentle cleanser and oil free moisturiser and leave it at that...


----------



## Jaap (Jun 5, 2007)

this all makes me wonder, i got some of those too, let's see if they disappear or not :s


----------



## James (Jun 5, 2007)

I've had multiple prescriptions for cystic acne, and to be honest, even those don't help a whole lot. Your best bet is to go to a dermatologist and get it injected with... I can't remember what, but they'll know what you're talking about. that's the only thing I've found to get rid of it within a couple of days.


----------



## KatieM (Jun 6, 2007)

I get cystic acne on my chin coinciding with my monthly cycle (on and off the pill). I have seen dermatologists and tried Retin A for a few months, but nothing helped better than tape exfoliation method. It's so much cheaper than going to doctors and getting expensive Rx (sorry, not everyone's insurance covers it 100%). You just take a piece of Scotch tape, stick it on your face, and gently peel off. It doesn't prevent acne, but when you do get it, the head rises to the top a lot quicker, and it's so much smaller. Acne.org has a lot of info.

What also helps a lot is tea tree oil and honey/aspirin mask.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 6, 2007)

I was given a topical lotion stuff to use on the outside, an a course of antibiotics to treat it from the inside. It did heal quite quickly, but there is some 'stretchy' type skin where the lump used to be.. almost as if there is a big empty hole underneath that could fill up again. You can't see it but I always go straight to the dr if I feel a hard lump there to get more medication. Mine just got bigger and bigger.

That being said, the medication totally helped. I wasn't left with any scarring, and the stretchy skin isn't obvious unless the hole refills.

I hope it heals up soon chicken. Since it's painful it sounds more to me like a 'blind' pimple. I don't know if they're the same as cysts but my cyst wasn't painful, blind pimples were


----------



## ivette (Jun 8, 2007)

is it possible its a very large boil??

i'd make an appointment with a dermatologist.


----------

